# Videos Sound (also MP3) entnehmen?



## KillerBee666 (23. März 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mir ne DvD mit Videos gekauft von einem Live konzert, nun würde ich diese Titel gerne als MP3 (also nicht MP4 sondern ohne das video) auf meinen Ipod packen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die "tonspur" glaube so nennt man das einfach irgendwie zu.. ka extrahieren oda so?  Danke für die Hilfe !! 

Edit hat sich erledigt.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir ne DvD mit Videos gekauft von einem Live konzert, nun würde ich diese Titel gerne als MP3 (also nicht MP4 sondern ohne das video) auf meinen Ipod packen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die "tonspur" glaube so nennt man das einfach irgendwie zu.. ka extrahieren oda so?  Danke für die Hilfe !!
> 
> Edit hat sich erledigt.



Was auch immer du benutzt. Ich nehm Audacity und nehm die Musik mit Stereo auf das lohnt sich. Weil die meisten Webseiten im Internet haben eine schlechte Qualität beim konvertieren.


----------

